# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  منهج ابن بسام النقدي في كتابه " الذخيرة في محاسن أهل الجزيرة "

## صفاء عطاالله

*الذخيرة* 
*في محاسن أهل الجزيرة* 
*لابن بسام* 

*ألف هذا الكتاب الأديب الأندلسي أبو الحسن علي بن بسام الشنتريني؛ المولود نحو سنة 460هـ ، والمتوفى  سنة 542 هـ ، الذي لحقته هذه النسبة من بلدة شنترين في أقصى الغرب على نهري  تاجه  بالقرب  من إشبونة* *lisboa* * . ويبدو أن علاقته بسير بن أبي بكر بن أخي  يوسف  بن تاشفين أمير إشبيلية في عهد  المرابطين؛ كانت وثيقة جدا، مما دفعته إلى أن يصنف له كتاب الذخيرة،  وما تبع  ذلك من إغداق كثير من المال عليه، والذي  كفاه طول حياته، فضلا عن الأموال التي كان بعض أدباء الأندلس يغدقونها عليه  في مقابل ذكرهم في الذخيرة والترجمة لهم ([1]).* 
*جاء كتاب "الذخيرة في محاسن أهل الجزيرة" بمثابة رد اعتبار لأدباء الأندلس، عندما رأى ابن بسام كلف الأندلسيين بتقليد المشارقة، والسير على منوالهم في النظم والترسل والتقاط مختلف إبداعاتهم الأدبية، والوقوف عليها وتقليدها. كما كان كتاب "يتيمة الدهر في محاسن أهل العصر "للثعالبي حافزا آخر لابن بسام؛ لينشئ هذا الكتاب مفاخرا  به أمثال  الثعالبي من المشارقة، كاشفا عن مظاهر الإبداع والتفوق لدى الأندلسيين، ومن هنا  نشط  ابن  بسام لتصنيف الذخيرة، ليسد هذا النقص، ويكشف عن فضل أهل الأندلس في الإبداع، يقول ابن بسام  ومازال في أفقنا هذا الأندلس القصي إلى وقتنا هذا من فرسان الفنين، وأئمة النوعين  – النظم والنثر – قوم هم ما هم طيبوا مكاثر، وصفاء جواهر، وعذوبة موارد ومصادر، لعبوا بأطراف الكلام المشقق لعب الدجى بجفون المؤرق، ووجدوا بفنون  السحر المنمق حراء الأعشى  ببنات  المحلق،                                            *  
*  وصبوا على قوالب النجوم ؛ غرائب المنثور والمنظوم ، وباهوا غرر الضحى والأصائل ؛  بعجائب الأشعار والرسائل نثرا ،  لو رآه البديع لنسى اسمه ، أو  اجتلاه ابن هلال لولاه حكمه، ونظما لو سمعه كثير مانسب ولا مدح، أو تتبعه جرول ما عوى وما نبح ، إلا أن أهل هذا الأفق أبوا إلا متابعة أهل المشرق ،   حتى لو نعق تلك الآفاق غراب، أو طن بأقصى الشام والعراق ذباب ، لجثوا على هذا صنما، وتلوا ذلك  كتابا محكما، وأخبارهم الباهرة ، وأشعارهم السائرة،  مرمى القصية ، ومناخ الرزية ، لا يعمر بها جنان ولا خلد ، ولا يصرف فيها لسان ولا يد ، فغاظني منهم ذلك ، وأنفت مما هنالك ، وأخذت نفسي بجمع  ما  وجدت من  حسنات دهري، وتتبع  محاسن أهل بلد وعصري ، غيرة لهذا الأفق الغريب أن تعود بدوره أهلة ، وتصبح بحاره ثمارا مضمحلة ، مع  كثرة أدبائه ، ووفورعلمائه،  وقديما ضيعوا العلم وأهله، ويارب محسن مات إحسانه قبله ، وليت شعري من قصر العلم على بعض الزمان ، وخص أهل المشرق بالإحسان ) ([2] ) .*
*وحقا ما ذهب إليه الدكتور شوقي ضيف في تقرير أهمية الذخيرة ، ودورها في التعريف بالأدب الأندلسي حيث يقول : ( لولا الذخيرة لظل الأدب الأندلسي بروائعه الباهرة شعرا ونثرا؛  شعرا ونثرا محجوبا عن الباحثين ، ولما استطاع أحد أن يكتب تاريخه ) .( [3])*
*وقد حرص ابن بسام في الذخيرة على الترجمة لأدباء الأندلس في عصر ملوك الطوائف ، وأوائل عصر المرابطين ترجمات ضافية ومفصلة ، تعتمد على سرد جوانب كثيرة من إبداعاتهم الشعرية والنثرية ، ويذكر ابن بسام أنه لم يفسح في ذخيرته مكانا لأدباء الدولة المروانية ، ولا للمدائح العامرية ([4]) وذلك لأن أحد أدباء الأندلس في العصر المرواني ، وهو ( ابن فرج الجياني ) وضع كتاب ( الحدائق )، الذى ألفه للحكم المستنصر عارضا أطرافا من محاسن أهل زمانه ، وقد ألفه معارضا كتاب ( الزهرة ) لابن داوود الأصبهاني ، وقد هدف ابن بسام من ذلك إلى عدم تكرير ما سبق إليه الجياني وغيره ، وأن يترجم لعدد من الأدباء في عصره هو.   * 
*وهو لا يفتأ يؤكد إبداع الأندلسيين في النظم والنثر ، وتفوقهم على أقرانهم المشارقة، أو على الأقل لا يقلون عنهم في الإبداع ، برغم تنائي بلادهم عن منابع الفصاحة والبلاغة ، وكون بلادهم آخر الفتوح الإسلامية ، وأقصى خطى المآثر العربية ، فهم رؤساء خطابة ، ورؤوس شعر وكتابة ، تدفقوا فأنسوا البحور ، وأشرقوا فباروا الشمس والبدور ، وذهب كلامهم بين رقة الهواء ، وجزالة الصخرة الصماء ، كما قال صاحبهم عبدالجليل بن وهبون يصف شعره: *  
*رقيق كما غنت حمامة أيكة            وجزل كما شق الهواء عقابه* 
*ويذكر ابن بسام أن المادة التي جمعها في الذخيرة ، إنما جهد خاص قام به ، حيث لم يجد أمامه دواويين أو مصنفات ، تجمع شيئا من تلك الأخبار والأشعار وغيرها من إبداعات أدباء قطره ، يقول ابن بسام : ( على أن عامة ما ذكرته في هذا الديوان لم أجد له أخبارا موضوعة، ولا أشعارا مجموعة ، تفسح لي في طريق الاختيار منها ، إنما انتقدت ما وجدته ، حتى ضمنت كتابي هذا من أخبار أهل هذا الأفق ما لعلي أربي به على أهل المشرق ) .* 
*ومن جوانب منهجه الذي التزمه في الذخيرة ؛ ترك النماذج الأدبية المختارة مجردة من أي شرح أو توضيح أو تفسير ، إلا ما يتصل ببعض الجوانب البديعية ، التي أصبحت من خصائص الإبداع في ذلك العصر ، يحرص عليه المبدعون بصفته علامة الإبداع ، وإشارة العبقرية .* 

*كما حرص على نشر كثير من ملاحظاته النقدية على بعض الأقوال ، التي يستشهد أو يثبتها لأدبائه الذين يترجم لهم . *  
*قسم ابن بسام ذخيرته ، محتذيا إثر الثعالبي في يتيمته ، إلى أقسام أربعة :* 
*القسم الأول :** واختص به " أهل حضرة قرطبة وما يصاقبها من بلاد موسطة الأندلس " ، وقد ترجم في هذا القسم لعدد كبير من أدباء الإقليم ، بلغ عددهم أربعة وثلاثين شاعرا وأديبا وسياسيا ومؤرخا ، أظهرهم ابن دراج القسطلي ، وابن حزم ، وابن شهيد ، وابن زيدون ، وولادة بنت المستكفي ، وعبادة بن ماء السماء ، وابن حيان وغيرهم .* 
*القسم الثاني :** وجعله لأهل الجانب الغربي من الأندلس " وذكر أهل حضرة أشبيلية وما اتصل بها من بلاد ساحل البحر المحيط الرومي " ، وعرفت فيه بستة وأربعين من الرؤساء وأعيان الكتاب ، أوضحهم : القاضي أبو الوليد الباجي ، وابن القصيرة ، وابن وهبون ، وابن عبدون ، وابن قزمان ، وابن عمار ومقتله ، وابن القبطورنة وغيرهم .* 
*القسم الثالث :** وذكر فيه أهل الجانب الشرقي من الأندلس ، ومن نجم من كواكب العصر في أفق ذلك الثغر الأعلى ، إلى منتهى كلمة الإسلام هناك ، وعرف بعدد من الرؤساء وأعيان الكتاب وطوائف الشعراء ، بينهم ، ابن حسداي ، وابن خفاجة ، وابن اللبانة ، وابن أبي الخصال ، وغيرهم* 
*القسم الرابع :** وأفرده لمن طرأ على هذه الجزيرة من أديب شاعر ، وأوى إلى ظلها من كاتب ماهر ، واتسع فيها مجاله ، وحفظت في ملوكها أقواله ، وألحق بهم طائفة " من مشهوري أهل تلك الآفاق ، ممن نجم في عصره بأفريقية والشام والعراق " وقد أثبت في آخر هذا القسم طرفا من كلام أهل المشرق ، وإن كانوا لم يطرأوا على هذا الأفق ، حذو أبي منصور الثعالبي ، فإنه ذكر في يتيمته نفرا من أهل الأندلس ، فعارضه أو ناقضه . وتضم تراجم هذا القسم اثنين وثلاثين شخصا ، أولهم أبو العلاء صاعد البغدادي وابن حمديس الصقلي، وابن القابل البستي ، ومن المشارقة : الشريف الرضي ، ومهيار الديلمي ، والثعالبي ، وأبو إسحاق الحصري، وابن رشيق القيرواني ، وغيرهم . ويعلن ابن بسام أنه إنما ذكر أدباء هذا القسم الأخير تقليدا واقتداءا بالثعالبي في اليتيمة . *  
*إذا تتبعنا النهج الذي التزمه ابن بسام في كتابه ، وجدناه يعتذر في مطلعه عما عسى أن يكون قد أغفله أو سها عن ذكره بالظروف الخاصة التي ألف فيها كتابه ، وبأن الأوراق التي اعتمد عليها كانت حافلة بالأخطاء . " لعل بعض من يتصفحه سيقول: إني أغفلت كثيرا ، وذكرت خاملا ، وتركت مشهورا ، وعلى رسله ، فإنما جمعته بين صعب قد ذل ، وغرب قد فل ، ونشاط قد فل ، وشباب ودع فاستقل ، من تفاريق كالقرون الخالية ، وتعاليق كالأطلال البالية ، بخط جهال كخطوط الراح ، أو مدراج النمل بين مهاب الرياح ، ضبطهم تصحيف ، ووضعهم تبديل وتحريف ، أيأس الناس منها طالبها ، وأشدهم استرابة بها كاتبها . ففتحت أنا أقفالها ، وفضضت قيودها وأغلالها ، فأضحت غايات تبيان وبيان ، ووضحت آيات حسن وإحسان " .* 

*ولم تكن بين يديه أخبار موضوعة ، ولا أشعار مجموعة لكل من ترجم لهم ، تفسح له في طريق الاختيار ، فانتقد ما وجد ، وبحث طويلا ، وضمن كتابه من أخبار مواطنيه ما أمل أن يربي به على أهل المشرق .* 
*ويذكر ابن بسام من منهجه في الذخيرة ما يتصل بعملية الاختيار بنماذج الإبداع التي يودعها ذخيرته ، يقول ابن بسام ( وتخيرت في الجملة حر النظام ، وتخيرت جيد الكلام ، وجردت جملة الفصول والأقسام ، وإذا مر معنى غريب ، وتعلق به خبر مشهور ، وأمكنني فيه شعر كثير ، مددت إطنابه ، ووصلت أسبابه ، وقد أذكر الشاعر الخامل ، وينشد الشعر النازل ، لأرب يتعلق به ، أو الخبر يذكر بسببه ، وقد أذكر الرجل لنباهة ذكره لا لجودة شعره ، ويقدم الآخر لاشتهار إحسانه ، مع تأخر زمانه ) . ( [5] )* 
*ولم يرتب تراجمه على حسب السنين إلا في الجزء الخاص ببطليوس وما يصاقبها ، وإنما رتبها على حسب مكانة المترجم له كما رآها ، وهو يبدأ عادة بترجمة العلم المراد ، شاعرا أو كاتبا أو سياسيا ، مرسله في نثر بديع مسجوع ، ثم يذكر مؤلفاته، ويطري مواهبه الأدبية ، ويورد مقتطفات من شعره ونثره ، وفي الترتيب بين أصحاب بين أصحاب الفنون يبدأ بذكر الكتاب . يقول ابن بسام : ( وبدأت بذكر الكتاب ، إذ هم صدور في أهل الآداب ، إلا أن يكون له حظ من الرياسة ، أو يدعو إلى تقديمه بعض السياسة ، فأول من ذكرت من أهل قرطبة ؛ من كان بها من ملوك قريش ، في المدة المؤرخة من أهل هذا الشأن ، ثم من تعلق بسلطانهم،  أو دخل في شئ من شأنهم ، وتلوتهم بالكتاب والوزراء ، ثم بأعيان الشعراء ، ثم بطوائف من المقلين منهم ، وكذلك  فعلت في كل قسم ، فبدأت بالملوك ثم استمر على ما وصفته من التركيب ) . ( [6] )* 
*وقصر مؤلفه على أهل زمانه ، من منتصف القرن الحادي عشر الميلادي إلى منتصف القرن الثاني عشر ، فلم يعرض لشئ من أشعار الدولة الأموية إمارة كانت أم خلافة ، ولا لعصر الحجابة على أيام المنصور العظيم وابنيه ، لأن أولئكم فيما يرى ترجم لهم ابن فرج الجياني في كتابه " الحدائق " ، فلم يعرض لأحد ممن ذكره، ولم يتعد أهل عصره ممن شاهده بنفسه،  أو لحقه بعض أهل دهره ، لأن كل مردد ثقيل ، وكل متكرر مملول .* 
*وهو يخرج على قاعدة الفضل للمتقدم ، وكانت سائدة في عصره وما قبل عصره ، فيرى " أن الإحسان غير محصور ، وليس الفضل على زمن بمقصور ، ويكره للفضل أن ينكر تقدم به الزمن أو تأخر ، ولو اقتصر المتأخرون على كتب المتقدمين لضاع علم كثير وذهب أدب غزير" ، وهى قاعدة في النقد الأدبي ليست له ، ويبدو أنه نقلها عن القاضي على بن عبدالعزيز الجرجاني ( ت 366 هـ = 976 م ) صاحب كتاب " الوساطة بين المتنبي وخصومه " ، فقد كان ابن بسام معجبا بالمتنبي ، حفيا بشعره ، يكثر الاستشهاد به ، وكان الجرجاني أول من أنصف المحدثين دون أن يتحيف الأقدمين حقهم ، عالما بصيرا في دراسته للموضوع وتحليل أسبابه ، فهو يرد الإعجاب بالقدامى إلى " الكلف بنصرة ما سبق إليه الاعتقاد ، وألفته النفس " على حين قنع ابن بسام من القضية بإنكارها في جمل إنشائية بلاغية .* 
*وبين مذهبه في طريقة إيراد النصوص وعرضها ، وأنه أراد بديوانه " أن يكون بستان منظوم ومنثور ، لا ميدان بيان وتفسير ، يورد الأخبار والأشعار لا يفك معماها في شئ من لفظها أو معناها " . ولكنه إذا ظفر بمعنى حسن ، أو وقف على لفظ مستحسن ، ذكر من سبق إليه ، وأشار إلى من نقص عنه أو زاد عليه . فإذا أورد الأبيات الآتية لابن زيدون في نزهة كانت له بمدينة الزهراء :* 
*إني ذكرتك بالزهراء مشتاقا                والأفق طلق ومرأى الأرض قد راقا* 
*وللنسيم اعتـلال في أصائله                 كـأنـــــــه رق لي فاعــتــل إشفاقـــا* 
*والروض من مائة الفضى مبتسم           كـمـا حللت عن اللبــــات أطواقـــــا* 
*لاسكن الله قلبا عق ذكركم                  فلم يطر بـجـنـاح الشــــوق خفاقـــــا* 
*لو شاء حملي نسيم الريح حين سرى    وافـــاكم بفتى أضناه مــــا لاقــــى* 
*قوله : " وللنسيم اعتلال في أصائله " ، البيت ، أراه ألم فيه بقول ابن المعتز : والريح تجذب أطراف الثياب كـمـا            أفضى الشــفيق إلى تنبيه وسنـــان *  
*وقلبه الرضي فقال :* 
*وأمست الريح كالغيرى تجاذبنا          على الكثيب فضول الريط واللــــمم* 
*وأحسب الفرزدق أبا عذرته ، وواسم غرته بقوله :* 
*وركب كأن الريح تطلب عندهم        لـهـا ترة مــــن جذبــهــا بالعصـائب *  
*ومد أطناب المعني بالبيت حيث يقول :* 
*سروا يخبطون الريح وهى تلفهم     إلى شعب الأكوار ذات الحقائــب* 
*وقوله : " لو شاء حملى نسيم الريح " ، كقول المجنون وهو أحسن ما قيل في النحافة ، على زعم المبرد :* 
*ألا إنما غادرت يا أم مالك                   صدى أينما تذهب به الريح يذهب* 
*وقال المتنبي :* 
*كفى بجسمي نحولا أنني رجل           لـولا مخاطبتي إيــــــاك لم تــرني   *  
*وقال الخبز أرزي :* 
*أنـــحلني الحـب فلو زج بي              في مـــقلة النـــــائم لم ينتــــبــــه * 
*وإذا مر معنى غريب ، وتعلق به خبر مشهور ، وأمكنه فيه شعر كثير ، مد أطنابه ووصل أسبابه .* 
*وهو يمهد لما ذكر من شعر ورسائل بما تعلق بها من أنباء الفتن ، ونبذ من مشور الوقائع ، " ليجمع بين الشعر والخبر جمع الروضة بين الماء والزهر " ، لأنه رأى " أكثر ما ذكر الثعالبي من ذلك في يتيمته محذوفا من أخبار قائليه ، موتورا من الأسباب التي وصلت به وقيلت فيه ، فأمل قارئ كتابه منحاه ، وأحوجه إلى طلب ما أغفل في سواه " . وهو بذلك يحقق أدق قواعد النقد الأدبي الحديث التي تقرر : إن تفسير الأدب وتقويمه يكون أكثر وضوحا ودقة ، إذا عرفت الظروف التي قيل فيها، والحوافز التي دفعت إليه ، والملابسات التي صحبته ، وفي نفس الوقت تسهم هذه المقدمات في توضيح الإشارات التي تحتويها القصائد وتحديد مدلولها .* 
*وهو يورد من النصوص ما يرتضيه ، أو يخدم فكرة معينة يهدف لها ، أو تصور شخصية من يترجم له ، دون أن يجري في إيرادها على خطة ثابتة ، تارة يقنع من النص ببعضه ويشير إلى ذلك : " امتد بأبي عامر الكلام في هذا الباب ، ومد فيه أطناب الإطناب والإسهاب ، فلذلك وقفت دون الغاية ، وقطعت قبل النهاية " .* 
*وأحيانا ، جريا على نفس المبدأ ، يكمل ما اختصر غيره وينبئ به ، ولا تسير تراجمه على نمط واحد ، أحيانا تطول فتمتد إلى قريب من خمس وعشرين ومائة صفحة ، كما في تراجمه ابن شهيد ، وقد تتوسط كما في ترجمة ابن دراج القسطلي، وقد يكتفي بثلاث صفحات كما أخبر ولادة بنت المستكفي .* 
*ولكي نتبين منهج ابن بسام في الذخيرة ، نقتطف منها نموذجا عشوائيا يجسد ذلك المنهج تجسيدا واضحا ، وهو ما جاء في الجزء الأول من صفحة 82 إلى صفحة 87 ، وهو يجري على هذا النسق . قال القسطلي يمدح المرتضي آخر ملوك بني مروان من قصيدة أولها :* 
*جهادك حكم الله من ذا يرده              وعزمك أمر الله من ذا يصده* 
*وطائرك اليمن الذي أنت يمنه            وطالعك السعد الذي أنت سعده* 
*ويقول فيها :* 
*وبيعة رضوان رعى الله حقها           لمن بيعة الرضوان إذا غاب جده* 
*فأصبح في رأس الرياسة تاجهم        ونظم في جيد الخلافة عقده* 
*مسرته مأوى الغريب وستره           ولذته خير المقل ورزده* 
*وأجناده في موقف الروع روضه      وأعلامه في مورد الموت ورده* 
*نلاعب آرام الفلى من هباته             وآرامه غر التراب وجرده* 
*ونفترش الديباج من جود كفه       وما فرشه إلا الجواد ولبده* 
*ومن برح البيض الحسان بوجهه   فالبيض في الهيجاء برح وجده* 
*وكل إمام ناصر أنت صنوه         وكل إمام قاهر أنت نده* 
*ناموك إلى بيت النبوة وابتنوا      لك الشرف الفرض الذي أنت فرضه* 
*فافخر بمن قرب النبيين فخره     وأمجد بمن مجد الخلائق مجده     * 

*وله من أخرى في المنصور بن أبي عامر :* 
*ألم تعلمي أن الثواء هو التوى         وأن بيوت العاجزين قبور* 
*تخوفني طول السفار                   وأنه لتقبيل كف العامري سفير* 
*ذريني أرد ما المغاوز آجنا            لا حيث ماء المكرمات نمير* 
*فإن خطيرات المهالك ضمنا           لراكبها أن الجزاء خطير  *  
*ومنها في وصف وداعه لمن تخلفه ، وذكر ابنه الصغير بمن لا شبيه ولا مثيل له .* 
*ولما تدانت للوداع وقد هفا               لصبري منها أنة وزفير* 
*تناشدني عهد المودة والهوى           وفي المهد مبغوم النداء صغير* 
*عيي بمرجوع الخطاب ولفظه           بموقع أهواء النفوس خبير* 
*تبوء ممنوع القلوب ومهدت            له أذرع محفوفة ونحور* 
*فكل مفدات الترائب مرضع             وكل محيات المحاسن طير* 
*عصيت شفيع النفس فيه وقادني      رواح دؤوب الثرى وبكور* 
*وطار جناح البين بي وهفت بها      جوانح من ذعر الفراق تطير* 
*لإن ودعت مني غيورا فإنني        على عزمتي من شجوها لغيور* 
*ولو شاهدتني والهواجر تلتظي     علي ورقراق السراب يمور* 
*أحلت حرا هاجرات إلى صفا        على حر وجهي والأصيل هجير* 
*واستشق النكباء وهى بوارح      واستوطئ الرمضاء وهى تفور* 
*وللموت في عين الجبان تلون      وللذعر في سمع الجرئ صغير   *  
*ومنها :* 
*ودارت نجوم القطب حتى كأنها         كؤوس مهن والأمهن مديب* 
*لقد أيقنت أن المنى طوع همتي        وإني بعطف العامري جدير   * 
*ومنها :* 
*ولما توافوا للسلام ورفعت          عن الشمس في أفق السماء سطور* 
*وقد قام من زرق الأسنة دونها    صفوف ومن بيض السيوف حصور* 
*رأوا طاعة الرحمن كيف اعتزازها   وآيات صنع الله كيف تنير* 
*وكيف استوى بالبر والبحر مجلس   وقام بعبء الراسيات سرير* 
*فجاءوا عجالا والقلوب خوافق      وولوا بطاءا والنواظر سور     *  
*ومنها :* 
*وضائل جنادل قدري في ذراك عوائق     جرت لي برحي والقضاء عسير* 
*وما شكر النخعي شكري ولو وفا          وفائي إذا عز الوفاء قصير* 
*أثرني لخطب الدهر والدهر معضل        وكلف لليس الغاب وهو هصور* 
*وقد تخفض الأسماء وهى سواكن        ويعمل في الفعل الصحيح ضمير* 
*وهى طويلة ومختارة من أبياتها أكثر مما ذكرنا .* 
*وله من قصيدة أخرى :* 
*فما تجاوزت قرن الموت متعسفا      إلا وقرني وخيم الدل بارعه* 
*تحيته منه تقبيل ومعتنق               يشدني غله عنه وجامعه* 
*لم أخلق الدرع إلا حين شققه          عن صبح قدري ما تحمي مدارعه* 
*وما رأى قبلها قرنا أعانقه             إلا وودع نفسا لا تراجعه* 
*حتى بدا الصبح ممشطا ذوائبه       يطارد الليل موشيا أكارعه* 
*كأن جمع ضلال حان مصرعه        وأنت بالسيف يامنصور صارعه *  
*علق عليه بقوله : قال أبو الحسن : قوله " موشيا أكارعه " جعل ذوائب الصبح مشمطة من ممازجة الليل له ، وجعل أكارع الليل موشية من ممازجة الصبح لها ، وجعل آخر الليل من مواخره وهى المتصلة بأول الصبح ، وآخر الصبح من مقادمه وهى المتصلة بآخر الليل ، وأصاب في الإشارة إلى التشبيه لأنه أومأ إلى أن الصبح كالثور الوحشي وهو أبيض ، والثيران الوحشية كلها بيض ، وأكارعها موشية خاصة، وإنما ألم القسطلي في هذا بقول أعرابي يصف ليلة : " خرجنا في ليلة حندس قد ألقت على الأرض أكارعها فمحت صور الأبدان ، فما كدنا نتعارف إلا بالآذان " .                             *  
*وقوله : " فظلام نجوم الليل ......... البيت "* 
*من مليح المعاني وأخذه إدريس بن اليماني ، فقال من جملة أبيات هى ثابتة في موضعها من هذا المجموع .* 
*بدر ألم وبدر الليل ممحك          والأفق محلولق الأرجاء من حسب* 
*تسهير الليل فيه أين مطمعه      وما درى الليل أن البدر في عضد [7]*

*والكتاب كله يسير على هذا النحو ، حيث يحرص المصنف على الترجمة لأعلامه ، ساردا أطرافا من إبداعاتهم ، معفيا بما حضره من نقدات تتعلق ببعض المعاني أو الصور ، مستشهدا بما وعاه من أقوال الشعراء ، ونتيجة لهذا المنهج جاءت الذخيرة تمثل موسوعة أدبية بالغة القيمة ، مما أنتجته البيئة الأندلسية في مرحلة إثبات الوجود ، والإحساس الحاد بالغيرة في زحمة الإنتماء إلى المشرق أو الذوبان في لجته .  *  
*منهج ابن بسام** :* 
*1)* *رتب التراجم على حسب** مكانة المترجم له كما يراها، ولم يرتبها على حسب السنين إلا في الجزء الخاص بمدينة(بطلويس) وما يجاورها.* *

**2)* *يبدأ عادة الترجمة في نثر** مسجوع ثم يذكر مؤلفات المترجم له ويمدح مواهبه الأديبة ويورد مقتطفات من شعره ونثره* *

**3)* *وقد أورد فهرسًا مفصلاً** في أول الكتاب عن أقسامه الأربعة ومحتوى كل قسم منها وما ترجم لهم من الأمراء والكتاب والشعراء.**

**4)* *تحدث عن نشأة** الموشحات الأندلسية:**

**1-* *وأثنى عليها وت**رجم لأهم شعراءها.**

**2-* *أكد أن الأندلس موطنها** وأن أهل الأندلس هم الذين وضعوا أسسها.**

**3-** أكد**أن لها أوزانا كثيرة**استخدموها في الغزل المؤثر في القلوب**

**4-* *أكد أن أهل المشرق** قد قلدوهم فيها.**

**5)* *اقتصر ابن بسام في تأليف** كتابه على أهل زمانه من منتصف القرن الحادي عشر الميلادي إلى منتصف القرن الثاني عشر.* *



**6)* *يورد من النصوص ما يرتضيه** أو ما يخدم فكرة معينة يهدف لها دون أن* *تسير تراجمه على نمط واحد فأحياناً تطول وتمتد إلى ما يقرب من**

**(خمس وعشرين ومائة صفحة) كما في ترجمة ابن شهيد. قد تتوسط كما في ترجمة (ابن درّاج القسطليّ) وقد يكتفي بثلاث صفحات كما أخبر عن**

**(ولادة بنت المستكفى**)**

**7)* *أشـار لطريقته في إيراد(عرض) النصوص** وعرضها**فقد أراد من كتابه أن يكون**"**بستان**منظوم ومنثور لا ميدان بيان وتفسير**". لذلك كان يورد الأخبار والأشعار ولا يفسر شيئاً من لفظها أو معناها إلا إذا وجد**في القصيدة بيتًا غامضا أو تركيبًا معقدًا فكان يفسره كما كان يذكر أنباء الفتن والوقائع المشهور التي**تتعلق بما يذكره من شعر ونثر.**

**8)* *سار على منهج القاضي** (عبد القاهر الجرجاني)في كتابه"الوساطة بين المتنبي وخصومه" حيث أنصف المحدثين ولم يسند الفضل كله للقدماء دون غيرهم بل إنه أعطى المحدثين حقهم في الفضل ومع ذلك لم ينقص القدماء حقهم.* 

*طبع من كتاب الذخيرة للمرة الأولى ثلاثة مجلدات ، في لجنة التأليف والترجمة والنشر ، بإشراف جماعة من أساتذة كلية الآداب جامعة القاهرة ، والمستشرق الفرنسي ليفي بروفنسال بين سنتي 1939 إلى 1945 ، ثم توقفت ، ثم كانت الطبعة الثانية بتحقيق الأستاذ الدكتور إحسان عباس ، وجاءت في ثمانية مجلدات ، وطبعت بدار الثقافة في بيروت .    * 


(1) انظر في ترجمة ابن بسام ، المغرب لابن سعيد ، ومعجم الأدباء لياقوت الحموي ، ج 12 ، ص 275 ، وتاريخ الأدب العربي لبروكلمان ، ج 6 ، ص 108 ، وكتاب عصر الدول والإمارات – الأندلسي للدكتور شوقي ضيف ، ص 504 . 


(2) الذخيرة في محاسن أهل الجزيرة ، ج 1 ، ص11 


(3) عصر الدول والإمارات ، الدكتور شوقي ضيف ، ص 508 ، طبعة دار المعارف 
(4) عصر الدول والإمارات ، الدكتور شوقي ضيف ، ص13 




5- الذخيرة في محاسن أهل الجزيرة ، ابن بسام ، ج1 ، ص 32 . 

6- الذخيرة في محاسن أهل الجزيرة ، ابن بسام ، ج1 ، ص 32 . 

7- كتاب الذخيرة في محاسن أهل الجزيرة ، جـ1 ، ص 82 وما بعدها

----------

